

Check Out These Gorgeous, Futuristic Tech Company Headquarters - lemonberry
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/12/24/255859905/check-out-these-gorgeous-futuristic-tech-company-headquarters

======
julianpye
The headline should state Renderings at the end :) I think that Renderings
raise false expectations and are like the airbrushed models of the magazine
industry. They always depict a perfect, majestic false reality that convinces
companies to invest massively, yet in reality they look different.

